# Mentors, who's yours?



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Two that come to mind are surfrat and KayakKevin. Whatever these two say you can take to the bank. Take what Kevin says about 2 oz Spro jigs n big Gulps boom, more and bigger flounder than I’ve caught at one time. Duplicate what Kevin has to say on striper fishing, boom a fish worthy of a release citation. To the bank....

Take what surfrat aka Mike aka Captain Dave Hester of Fishy Business Charters has to say about Speckled Trout fishing and boom, 29.5 inch Speckled trout. That’s the biggest so far; since I’ve adopted his way of fishing for specks I am fishless no more. I don’t go fishing for specks, I go to catch specks. Like I said to the bank…..

Gentleman my sincerest thanks for helping me increase my haul,

Tim Waters aka seeknfin


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

My Dad.....


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

basically if anyof the below speaks i try to listen..

pat 
kenny wilson
arch
corky
john kane
wakin
blaine
russel warren
mike hayes
mike adams
wri crew
zingpow
clyde coltrain
joe mullet

never really had a fishing buddy/mentor...all my friends up here just goof around...my real dad got me into bass/trout fishing when i was tiny..stepdad got me into spot/croaker in salt..he never did anything with the bigger fish and to this day still would rather just catch blues and spanish...took me to where i saw other guys use those blues/spot for bait to catch cobia on buckroe...kinda just went from there taking in all i could 

corkys probably helped me the most directly


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

My grandfather!!! The man with the patients to teach a very young boy the joys of fishing, hunting and what it takes to be a good man.

I miss him dearly and wish he was here to fish and hunt with me now!

I can only hope, I would have made him proud.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

racewire20 said:


> My grandfather!!! The man with the patients to teach a very young boy the joys of fishing, hunting and what it takes to be a good man.
> 
> I miss him dearly and wish he was here to fish and hunt with me now!
> 
> I can only hope, I would have made him proud.


I don't think I can say that any better.  I sure miss him.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone that I can learn from.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Jesus,,Top That


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Maury Povich


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Maury Povich is the man!!!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

mantriumph said:


> Jesus,,Top That



haha my moms name is mary...my dads name is joseph...im CHRISTopher.....
interpret as you will..


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> haha my moms name is mary...my dads name is joseph...im CHRISTopher.....
> interpret as you will..


Well, when ya start walking on the water at the Point then we will be amazed  Hmmm, sure would make catchn fish a lot easier


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> haha my moms name is mary...my dads name is joseph...im CHRISTopher.....
> interpret as you will..


,,if i affended you,im sorry your name represents our lord


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

chris storrs said:


> haha my moms name is mary...my dads name is joseph...im CHRISTopher.....
> interpret as you will..


*OH CRAP..........I mean POOP................UHHHHH...........or GOLLY GEE WALLY* it's the second comming!! Hope I'm ready. 

Are you!!


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

well my dad taught me alot from when i was a ltl guy startin me off with a cane pole catchin brim bass and crapie, then i always used to watch bill dance on sundays. i might not be an old fella (only 27) but i've put alot of time fishin and learn alot on experience and trial and error but i have also learned alot from meettin people on the piers, shore, and boats that i could say have definitely made an empact on the way i fish and i thank them for that. out of all the things i've learned the #1 thing is "think like a fish" and if u learn that the rest come natural.


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

Mike adams!!!!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

mantriumph said:


> Jesus,,Top That



Brad Pitt..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Neil the Korean Guy.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I thank my pops for taking me to catch that first yellow perch in Lake Ontario YEARS ago... and then back home to wear out the bluegills and crappie on the cane pole, while he'd pull in bass and the occasional monster carp. I got a little older, and he'd come get me out of school an hour early to go catch a ride on the head boats for striper. 

As far as recent influences, I would definitely say Ric Burnley, Kayak Kevin, Cory Routh, and Galen from POL... I have learned most everything I know about fishing this area from a kayak from these guys. Thanks guys!


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

My Father... he preferred the piers and beach. And I have to mention Carl Herring as well.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

My mentors. My mentors would probly all of my firends i have met and or will meet up on the piers and on the water that share the same passion for the sport that i do.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NS4D has taught me more about what NOT to do than anyone.

For that, I am forever in his debt.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> NS4D has taught me more about what NOT to do than anyone.
> 
> For that, I am forever in his debt.


LOL - Never a dull moment!


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Another vote for good ole' DAD and GRANDAD. Lord only knows where I would be if they never got my attention with a fishing rod. Sometimes they had to pop me with it LOL.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> NS4D has taught me more about what NOT to do than anyone.
> 
> For that, I am forever in his debt.


betcha I lost a lot less tackle than you have

Who blatently runs over a reel?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

First and foremost, my Dad. He always took me fishing with him and he taught me the 'island' way to tie certain knots that I still use to this day and I've passed those knots onto my son now. 

Surf fishing wise - Probably NTKG, BeermanRick, AtlantaKing, and Crawfish.


----------



## jagustin1 (May 7, 2007)

In life, my parents have mentored me and have been my biggest influence.

Fishing wise, well, I'm a Sandbridge guy, so I have to give it to those guys I've fished with for years.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

100% my dad OldJoe aka Joetogman. Had me fishing at a very young age and put me on a 13 1/2 lb largemouth at the age of 11 and it just got better from there. He commercial fished after he retired until 5 years ago and quit because my mom had a stroke and he needed to be with her 24/7 because of her memory. She is still doing fine and they hang out down south where it's warmer year round. I have caught a ton of togs , seabass , stripers , flounder , cobia , amberjack , triggers , spadefish , specks , greys , black drum , red drum ect..... and had alot of citations ( some turned in some not ) He had the same thinking as wildsidearm learn the fish patterns , what there feeding on and yahtzee.....It's in his blood and he put it in mine and I owe him big time.Great thread Btw.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

My mentors would also have to be my DAD and THE GREAT FISH GOD . Which to whom I pray often and humbly thank for the opportunity and pleasure ! Fishing is one of the ways I try to keep my sanity or insanity depending on how you look at it . I would also like to thank all the knowledge on these threads ,


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Mentors/Heros*

Fred Hayden (Grandfather)
Charlie Hayden (Father)
Jerald Hayden (Uncle)
Claud Rogers
Bob Hutchinson
Jack Brady
Lowell Dickerson
Bill Kennedy
Slack
Mike Adams
Wayne Fowlkes
Pat Bracher
Arch Bracher
Kenny Wilson
Russel (Rodanthe)
All of my friends who I hold in the highest regards.
Keith Troyce (Keefer)
Lee Scarburough (Zingpow)
Jason Caroll (Finseeker)
Corky
Chuck Wilson
Rolland
Big Scott (Kohene)
A.J.
Angel
Big ED
William Howell
Joe Mullet
Skidmark
Harris
Mark Daniel
Jimmy Meyers (WHOOOOO)
Jimmy Hillsman
Marvin Williams 
Uncle Nick
And everybody thats ever helped me out thats not on the list THANK YOU ALL


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

blakester said:


> Fred Hayden (Grandfather)
> Charlie Hayden (Father)
> Jerald Hayden (Uncle)
> Claud Rogers
> ...


My god man, are you naming mentors or accepting an Academy Award? I don't even know that many people!

Though I've never had the opportunity to fish with him, if it weren't for Neil's posts in the bible, I wouldn't know what I do. Fishing beside guys out at LIP like Jeff and Roland, and Wayne Fowlkes, and Blake, heck all ya got to do is stand back and watch, and you can't help but learn something. Thanks guys!


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Oh Yeah*

and NTKG, SORRY buddy, I was a little:beer: . All I do is fish so I gotta lot of mentors/friends/heros. The list would be alot longer if this keyboard didnt run out of ink, haha.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, when I grow up I wanna be just like NTKG,,,, a skinny, little Korean guy


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

My uncle Barry(taught me how to catch nightcrawlers)
Lee at Departure Bike Works(wouldn't be here if it wasn't for him and his family)
Rick, my ******* fishing friend(has shown me secret 'neck fishing spots)
Fly Wacko (showing me and giving me confidence to fish arti's)
Hengethomas(were are you? )fishin' machine
Jam
All you fish catchin' P+S dudes that have made me feel welcome and shown and told me a thing or two, invited me a place or two.
Thank you kindly


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok to start nameing names id have to go with my dad since he is the one who gave me that first go at it then after the years wehn on and i became more hooked he kept taken me with all of the pestering i gave him. Then after the years when on my bugging about getting more and more and more and more rods and reels keeping my mom in place by saying "He needs them for different things. Different fish different rods more rod more fish" "different rod different fish"

Second my uncle Vic for teaching me more than i could ever amagine about drum, Day swordfishing, bone fishing, saltwater fly fishing, and lightline striper fishing. 

Third id have to say all my buiddies down at SB during the summer 
Matt
Skip
Scot
Darin
John
Mac
Stephon
Tony
Vinny
Dan
Blake 
Gary
Jeff
Brad Harvey

And all of the others that i cannt rember right now When ever i walk up and see all my buddies up there i know its going to be a fun day with or with out fish just because we will have fun no matter what. Just sitting arround and talkin or catchin spot or what ever its always fun to be up there


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

hugh heff....aka the man!! Gotta love playmates


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

Blakester!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Sorry*



hatterasbound said:


> Blakester!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry you didnt make my awards list...haha I was a little:beer: you know........ you shoulda been on there, along with Jack Dean, and a bunch of others, and as far as me being anybodys mentor I'm flattered:redface: THANK YOU allways glad to help... anybody who ask..


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

its just fun being up there with you because something different is going to happen every time good or bad but what ever it is it will be a good day just to hang out


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

-Richard Dawkins
-Charles Darwin
-Jim Bob Joe


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Captain Ed Lawrence of Speckulater Charters but first and foremost......MY DAD


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Clyde Blake...more lives than a cat and nastier than its litter box!....the R


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

my dad for taking me, my mom for letting him, and my grandfather for making me understand...
Lee W


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

DredRum said:


> my dad for taking me, my mom for letting him, and my grandfather for making me understand...
> Lee W


Well said.


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

i gotta say my mentors are the 1972 Switzerland bobsleigh team


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*jeff dane*

the old jeff dane show.....


----------



## MDSLucky11 (Oct 29, 2008)

I wouldn't say that NTKG was my mentor, but when we're out fishing he's usually the one yelling at me to do the exact opposite of whatever it is i'm doing at the time.... So call it what you want!


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

NTKG your my Hero:beer::beer: lmao


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I would say my dad and grandfather...My grandfather passed when I was @ 12 and I remember that he told me on my first trip out with him and my dad when I was 8, the youngest always sat in the front of his little skiff...I knew when it was time to head home why...I had to pull the anchor....I complained about how much my arms hurt until he gave me a stern look and said "sometimes you will have to do things that you don't like for your family". He also said toughen up and be a man...I never forgot that and that was 29 years ago...My father later told me that he had to do the same thing when he was a child...Rite of passage I would say...Oh...yeah my dad taught me to use a bait caster from the start...Peerless Penn No. 9......With that patience was the lesson....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The late Tom Mitchell former owner of Lighthouse Tackle


----------

